# Quarter Horse Riding Clubs



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you get in touch with the AQHA and find out if they have clubs in your area? A lot of breed organizations have local chapters and clubs, and even if they don't just focus on trail riding, it may be one of the activities they offer. 

Are you specifically looking for Quarter Horse riders, or just non-gaited/stock horse type breeds to ride with? There are all kinds of "trail riding" clubs around, but some clubs are more into socializing in camp than actually being in the saddle.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Jolly, Thanks for some good advice. The truth is I want a Quarter Horse so bad it hurts. And I am 51 years old so I'm not sure I'm up to the task. What I would love to find is someone around here that has them and willing to help me. By allowing me to spend some time at there barn working around there horses so I can see what I can and can not do.I grew up with horses but got married and had work for a living now I have time. but I want to make sure I can still do what I loved as a young man and enjoy it as much as I did back then.With out going out and spending Money on this and then find out it's more than I bargained for. In return my be I can be of some help to them in return. The end result hopefully new friends.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Jim Andy said:


> Jolly, Thanks for some good advice. The truth is I want a Quarter Horse so bad it hurts. And I am 51 years old so I'm not sure I'm up to the task. What I would love to find is someone around here that has them and willing to help me. By allowing me to spend some time at there barn working around there horses so I can see what I can and can not do.I grew up with horses but got married and had work for a living now I have time. but I want to make sure I can still do what I loved as a young man and enjoy it as much as I did back then.With out going out and spending Money on this and then find out it's more than I bargained for. In return my be I can be of some help to them in return. The end result hopefully new friends.


Try this for starters:
Kentucky Saddle Clubs - Kentucky Horse Council

Maybe someone there can point you in the direction of clubs, events, and other ways to "get involved" in horses again.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Andy said:


> Jolly, Thanks for some good advice. The truth is I want a Quarter Horse so bad it hurts. And I am 51 years old so I'm not sure I'm up to the task. What I would love to find is someone around here that has them and willing to help me. By allowing me to spend some time at there barn working around there horses so I can see what I can and can not do.I grew up with horses but got married and had work for a living now I have time. but I want to make sure I can still do what I loved as a young man and enjoy it as much as I did back then.With out going out and spending Money on this and then find out it's more than I bargained for. In return my be I can be of some help to them in return. The end result hopefully new friends.


I can't help with club info or advice on breeders/trainers with QHs in your area, but I can tell you at 51, you ARE still a reasonably young person. I'm coming 56 this year and while I send 'em out to be broke, I still ride my own greenies and show them. I have a lovely 3 year old, cremllo stallion that I'm currently riding/training/campaigning and barring physical limitations, then you should certainly be able to ride a well trained horse. So, go get you a hoss and go riding! :lol:


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have some great news I had been talking with friends about getting back into the horses again. So the other day a buddy of mine calls me up. Said he knew of this man that buys feed off of him that was saying that now that he is 91years old he was going to have to sell his 3 quarter horses. So he gave me his name and #
I called the Man right away asked if I could come and see his horses.The next day I go over to his Ranch and when I Knock on the door he opens up. I see his wife setting in a chair and she is crying and wiping her eyes.He comes out and heads to his truck opens the door and picks up a file folder and hands it to me.
I tell him that I'm not up on blood lines and I will just trust him.So we head to the barn.He starts walking real slow so I look at him to make sure he is not having trouble. That when I see a little tear run down his cheek.I ask him you don't want to sell you horses do you? He said NO I do not my wife and I love these hoses we have raised them from birth. One mare 20 years old and one mare 13 and a gilding 13 brother and half sister. 
I asked why are you selling then is it you can't afford them or you can't take care of them.He said I can afford to feed them I just can't clean the stalls and move hay around any more. So I say well then I don't want to buy your horses.
But I would like to help you take care of them if you will let me. He says well how much is that going to cost me. My answerer was I will help you if you will help me.
He says what do you mean I say if you will let me ride your horses when I want and you will teach me some things about horses I will clean up the stalls and keep them clean and I will take charge of seeing they have hay. I did not know a man could smile that big. I have now been going down there for a week now and I have 
to say I have the best new friend I could ever want. Don't underestimate the thing you can learn from our elders.Nor how good it feels to know you can be a big help to someone.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I live in the Louisville area - I know you said previously that you lived in southern KY. I am 59, and hadn't riden in 40 years (I used to show and train jumpers.) Anywat, my daughter bought a small horsefarm and I realized how much I missed it. I was planning on purchasing a 10-12 year old gelding for trsil riding (that sounded like enough excitement at my age) anyway, I wound up with a 2 year old Quarter Horse filly, who I love to death and is WONDERFUL! Good luck with your new friiends!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That is great news Jim_Andy, those kind of relationships are priceless on both sides.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Andy said:


> I have some great news I had been talking with friends about getting back into the horses again. So the other day a buddy of mine calls me up. Said he knew of this man that buys feed off of him that was saying that now that he is 91years old he was going to have to sell his 3 quarter horses. So he gave me his name and #
> I called the Man right away asked if I could come and see his horses.The next day I go over to his Ranch and when I Knock on the door he opens up. I see his wife setting in a chair and she is crying and wiping her eyes.He comes out and heads to his truck opens the door and picks up a file folder and hands it to me.
> I tell him that I'm not up on blood lines and I will just trust him.So we head to the barn.He starts walking real slow so I look at him to make sure he is not having trouble. That when I see a little tear run down his cheek.I ask him you don't want to sell you horses do you? He said NO I do not my wife and I love these hoses we have raised them from birth. One mare 20 years old and one mare 13 and a gilding 13 brother and half sister.
> I asked why are you selling then is it you can't afford them or you can't take care of them.He said I can afford to feed them I just can't clean the stalls and move hay around any more. So I say well then I don't want to buy your horses.
> ...


That is such a sweet story and so cool for all of you. It made me cry, both for them thinking they were going to have to sell and for the joy of the happiness you all will bring each other. :lol:


----------

